# Green Chili Harvest Here W/Qview



## ronp (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice BUTT, NOT!!!!!








Just waiting for their turn at the roaster.







The long line.

This is a big thing here. People waiting in line to get them roasted.

A 30 pound bag is $14.99, way to many for us.

Sorry for the pics, just click on the links.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Ron, I couldn't get the links to open...it could just be my computer.

Are they Hatch chilis? I love those things. :)


----------



## ronp (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes they are Hatches. Everyone is having trouble but they open for me, HMMM.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 1, 2008)

Linky no worky......


----------



## ronp (Sep 1, 2008)

I wonder why they work for me? 
Go figure.

I'll try and figure it out tomorrow, or I'll delete it.


----------



## bigwayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like you have to have a login to the sprint site to get those pics.

We know some people near Durango that go down there to get the big sacks of roasted peppers.  They freeze them and eat em for months.

I do the same when I can get a good deal on those or on poblanos.  All sorts of good ways to use them.  Great on a cheesburger.


----------



## ronp (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats a big deal here, Green chili cheese burger, even the chains offer them.

I have once once a week for lunch at the casino. Yum!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 1, 2008)

wont work for me either,lol.  no pics opening here ron.


----------



## coyote (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yea. the great smell of green chilis roasting in the air here this time of year..the hatch chili festival is still under way. and with what looks to be the largest crowds ever. you would not belive the amount of pepper they have..most areas have been bagging them up and sending to all the local food stores. where there is normally 1  - 4 chili roasters set up..
we went sat. norning to pick our own..but the rains have stopped that.to muddy and after the deluge last night will just have to buy the baged ones. which is okay, but when you pick em, you get the long straight ones.


----------



## ronp (Sep 1, 2008)

I think this should work now.


----------



## supervman (Sep 1, 2008)

You're killin me. 
Hatches for that price? 

Finally I have found something that sucks about Minnesota, well, other than our politics.


----------



## ronp (Sep 2, 2008)

You got it buddy.









Something about butts and green chilis.





Hmm, more butts at the roaster.






And yet ANOTHER one!






The long endless line.

Thanks for watching how we do green chilis here along with the BUTT/VIEW.

I mean Q/VIEW.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ron


----------



## ronp (Sep 2, 2008)

i was in the ABQ journal this am.


----------



## goat (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice chilies Ron.  They do freeze well also.


----------



## lownslow (Sep 2, 2008)

all the pics work for me.  I just bagged up my chiles just one 30# bag since my wife doesn't eat them.  Most of my other friends get 5-6 bags which is 150-180lbs of chile for those of you keeping track.  

I just cant describe how good they smell when they are roasting, there is nothing like it!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 2, 2008)

those YOUR ristras?


----------



## ronp (Sep 2, 2008)

They are not mine, just a pic from the local newspaper.


----------

